# small world.



## boucaneer (Feb 22, 2010)

Twinty years ago some young chap came onto our site, in bath, and wanted to buy a car. somone i knew was selling it, and i knew it was a bit of a shitter, but loyalty being what it was i kept my mouth shut.

The guy buying the car was being treated like a right punter, but sorry as i was for him it was nothing to do with me.

when he tried to drive it, he could not only not know how to drive a car, but the car kept on breaking down. positive as he was he was, adimant that he would get this car to cambridge, to get to the strawberry fair festival.

i was leaving for the strawberry fair festival that night, and was gonna bunk the trains to get there. but as he had a car, i thought it in my intreast to help him get the car started.

rainbow wood's was where our site was, was up a realy steep hill, so we thought it would be a good idea to push the car down this hill to bump start it.

well it did'nt happen due to lack of experience, and we slowly got to the bottom of the hill and still no joy. 

we ended up sitting out with a couple of jaykeymen hobos, drinking and trying to see off the local vigilanties. we done a good job.

in the morning i was so tired and pissed off, that i jumped the train, (inside.) and got to london and then to cambridge to the festival. i never saw that man and his girlfirend there at all. he did'nt get there.

the thing is, only a couple of years ago ,before gulf war two started, i went to the london anti war demo, and afterward when the authorithies tried to put our fires out, and proccesed us out of the park we had nothing to do, so i looked and gathered a group of friendly freaks and decided to take them all down the pub and buy them a beer or a brandy tp celebrate our efforts and to get drunk. which they were gratfull for.

one of these chaps got thrown out of the pub for asking somone for a cigerrette and because of his mohey and a.c.a.b tattooded on the side of his head.

so i left with him, because it would be unfair to just stay in the pub without him. we struck up a friendship and a few weeks later when i was round his project house, he said to me.

"i know you from somwhere."

i said, " no mate, i dont think so."

we talked and talked and he still said that he knew me from somwhere before.

it told him "no i hav'nt met him before", then it struck us both at the same time.

it was at rainbow wood's twenty year earlier and he was the chap who traveled down there to buy that shitty car. (that did'nt go nowhere. shame!)

we had some mad times in london toghether after that, like being chased by skinheads and me pretending to be a copper, to a bunch of pakistanies trying to mug us after letting them borrow a phone and me stopping him beating them up because he promised his girlfirend he would stop fighting. i did buy him a new phone because of that.

we had a shitty fun friendship toghether but have lost touch because of more lost phones and because we had to get on with our lives not based around methadone and drink.

well that was suposed to be a short story but it turn out to be longer than i thought.

it's a small world. 

peace.


----------



## Wednesday (Feb 25, 2010)

Wow, what luck to meet after all that time from a seemingly unimportant situation. Interesting how simple kind actions like you trying to help him out can lead to amazing circumstances down the road. Though you needed to get to the festival too, no matter lol.


----------



## threehalfgallons (Mar 3, 2010)

i always think bout this kind of stuff happening to me down the line.
i hope it does.
i would love to reconnect with people i have lost touch with but in weird circumstances.
haha.


----------

